# [merged-RCI Bk.]  No European Resorts or Even MAPS??? - New 2009 RCI Weeks Directory



## Wonka (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, I'll admit I haven't been paying much attention to RCI and what's going on with them recently.  Today, I received an RCI book of resorts.  It's labeled "The Ultimate Vacation Guide" for RCI weeks subscribing members.  It's 244 pages.  Earlier books I've received were about twice the thickness...what's going on?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 14, 2009)

Got mine today also. I did notice they got rid of the little demand bar that was in all the resort descriptions, that's now on the main section page. 

I just glanced at a few sections, didn't drop any resorts in those areas.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 14, 2009)

I also just got mine yesterday and was soooo disappointed in its size.  However, as I leafed through it, I discovered that it only contained the resorts on this side of the globe.  International destinations are to be found at RCI.com.  It made me feel better to figure this out, I thought they had dropped resorts.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 14, 2009)

Unbelieveably small.  don't throw away your old editions.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 14, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> Unbelieveably small.  don't throw away your old editions.


 I was so upset the other day because my old one must have gone into the recycling bag.  I don't like using the online directory very much.  I have not gotten the new one.


----------



## grest (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought it was a magazine, not a catalogue...
Connie


----------



## Wonka (Jan 14, 2009)

*Has # resorts available decreased?*

Is everyone saying the volume of resorts for weeks owners hasn't decreased?  Is there a different exchange book for points owners?


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 14, 2009)

:rofl: 





grest said:


> I thought it was a magazine, not a catalogue...
> Connie


 :hysterical: 

So did I.  Debby


----------



## bobby (Jan 14, 2009)

There seemed to be more resorts moved to the section at the rear of each area for limited availability. They take up less space since you don't have details.


----------



## MelBay (Jan 14, 2009)

I was distraught.  I look forward to getting that RCI catalog like I used to anticipate the Sears Wish Book when I was was a kid.  It was like having Christmas cut in half.  Oh well, my 401(k) is down almost that much too....:hysterical:


----------



## Dori (Jan 15, 2009)

I was disappointed too.  They get smaller and less informative each new edition.  I still hold on to my 2000-2001 wish book, and refer to the newer ones for updated phone numbers, new resorts, etc.
What a let-down!

Dori


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 15, 2009)

Wonka said:


> Is everyone saying the volume of resorts for weeks owners hasn't decreased?  Is there a different exchange book for points owners?




Yes it has points resorts for an area, then lists all the weeks resorts for that same area just after it.

In the last version the points resorts spaces were bigger (6 per page) and the weeks resort spaces were smaller (8 per page).


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to use it but now use the online edition mostly. 
I suspect that is what RCI's market research showed for most so they shrunk it 
What the heck that is the "Greener" Solution it saves paper and a tree.


----------



## Larry (Jan 16, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> Unbelieveably small.  don't throw away your old editions.



Totally agree. I have kept the last three since it has less resorts every year and now it only includes USA, Canada, Mexico and Caribbean. I also have an old european addition that I have kept for the great information and pictures listed that we can no longer see unless you check the on line directory.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2009)

I got mine yesteday. I noticed that some caribbean resorts are not listed even though they are still online. Two that are always available online are listed under limited availability. Go figure!!!

Suzanne


----------



## bigrick (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd be shook up too if I had ever looked at last year's book after the day I received it.  I'll keep last year's book for another year just in case.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't like the new format.
Some resorts like the Royal Mayan Cancun are no longer listed even in the limited availability section. They do however show Royal Mayan on the Map.
Being greener is all fine and good.
I'M getting a little tired of companies claiming they are being greener when what they are really doing is cutting Service level for customers and reducing their costs.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 18, 2009)

Lots of resorts that formerly were featured with photo and descriptions are now listed in fine print under "Limited Availability". Hey, at least RCI is admitting that  affiliated resorts have limited availability to members/exchangers. After all, RCI wants to provide ample supply to their rental outlets and other sectors where they can maximum their profit.


----------



## Lee B (Jan 18, 2009)

One good thing came from it.  Thanks to the thinner paper, more resorts per page and fewer resorts pictured, I will take this book with me when I go to Vacation Village at Weston this March, to share with family.  The other books were too big and heavy to drag along.

I thought I would be angrier than I am, but everybody is going online nowadays, so I don't blame them for making the book so small.  Oh yes, one other thing -- I didn't renew my membership, so the last thing they did for me was mail that book.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 21, 2009)

*[merged] No European Resorts or Even MAPS??? - New 2009 RCI Weeks Directory in Print*

We just received our new "2009 Directory of Affiliated Resorts | RCI Weeks."  It's down from 404 pages to just 244, only the thickness of a typical magazine.  And here's why...

It now ONLY includes affiliated locations in Canada, the U.S.A., Mexico and the Caribbean.   

There is ONE two-page spread that mentions the existance of affiliated resorts ("see RCI.com") in Central & South America, Europe, Africa, Middle East, Asia, Australia... but NO MAPS, no line item listings, nothing about them in the alphabetical listings at the back.  I miss the maps... it was what made it a wish book for considering a future tour of Europe.  

I realize most things are going paperless and cost-saving, greener efforts are a good thing.  But we actually pull out our print directory whenever we're planning to travel with friends and we want to discuss options with them over coffee or dinner.  So we do make good use of our print directory.  Gathering 6 or more people around a laptop isn't quite the same (sloooow) and it's not even an option if there's no wireless wherever we are.


----------



## ljwhit (Jan 21, 2009)

I noticed that myself and definitely agree.  Just last night we were talking about possibly Spain next year and dahhhhh......where do I look?  Off to the computer except internet service was down!!


----------



## Jennie (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if developer timeshare salepeople will be showing this skinny-minnie version to their potential "victims" during a sales presentation. One of the main reasons clueless people decide to purchase a timeshare at the inflated developer price is the implied "promise" that owners will be able to exchange into great resorts world-wide. Showing this shrunken RCI book will not have the same impact. Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 21, 2009)

Jennie said:


> I wonder if developer timeshare salepeople will be showing this skinny-minnie version to their potential "victims" during a sales presentation. One of the main reasons clueless people decide to purchase a timeshare at the inflated developer price is the implied "promise" that owners will be able to exchange into great resorts world-wide. Showing this shrunken RCI book will not have the same impact. Maybe that's a good thing.



LOL, Jennie, that is what got our interest!  Not from a developer, but from another couple at the resort where we were staying.  They showed us this very thick book and said we could exchange everywhere in the world...not sure they were that savvy themselves at the time.  

They had the best location on the property compared to our hotel-like unit.  So that sunk in, and then I found out a friend was exchanging low-cost resales for great vacations.  Bingo.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2009)

*So That's Why The Timeshare Sellers Keep Using The Worn-Out R. C. I. Books.*




Jennie said:


> I wonder if developer timeshare salepeople will be showing this skinny-minnie version to their potential "victims" during a sales presentation. One of the main reasons clueless people decide to purchase a timeshare at the inflated developer price is the implied "promise" that owners will be able to exchange into great resorts world-wide. Showing this shrunken RCI book will not have the same impact. Maybe that's a good thing.


At the most recent timeshare sales presentations we've attended (Virginia, Florida), the RCI books were dog-eared & well worn.  But the worn books were also world-wide, creating the impression that RCI timeshare owners can trade into "like" resorts anywhere any time. 

I imagine the timeshare sellers will stick with the old books till the bindings fall apart rather than switching to the new skinny-minny versions. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 22, 2009)

The smart developers will then demand that RCI provide them with the European and Pacific editions of the directory as well.  Three books to show should be impressive.

Being ''green'' is an excuse to stick it to the average Joe these days, whether it is RCI skimping on their directory or the UK socking air travellers with a massive ''save the planet'' air ticket tax.  It makes me want to puke when I hear it.  It is like an airline announcing ''enhancements'' and customers know they are going to be hosed.


----------



## cr4909 (Jan 22, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Being ''green'' is an excuse to stick it to the average Joe these days, whether it is RCI skimping on their directory or the UK socking air travellers with a massive ''save the planet'' air ticket tax.  It makes me want to puke when I hear it.  It is like an airline announcing ''enhancements'' and customers know they are going to be hosed.



My favorite excuse is when you stay in a hotel and you see the placard in the bathroom telling you that you should be environmentally friendly to save water and reuse the towels instead of throwing them on the floor so the housekeeping will exchange them.  Actually, I have no problem with reusing towels as I'm used to it by staying in timeshares, but a little honesty please.  I'm sure their concern for saving money on laundry is infintiely greater than their concern about the environment.


----------



## Don (Jan 22, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> Unbelieveably small.  don't throw away your old editions.





Larry said:


> Totally agree. I have kept the last three since it has less resorts every year and now it only includes USA, Canada, Mexico and Caribbean. I also have an old european addition that I have kept for the great information and pictures listed that we can no longer see unless you check the on line directory.


We still have the '97/'98 edition, which was the last one to give a small description of what the surrounding area had to offer.


----------



## Bigbird130 (Jan 22, 2009)

*RCI Weeks Book*

Just got mine and as a few people have said it has gotten smaller.
I was wondering if anyone might know what determines whether or not a resort gets their picture and description in the book.
My home resort has 2 different areas
Holiday Beach Resort 
Holiday Beach Resort Phase II
And neither one has a picture or description-just the name and number in the back pages
I've E-mailed the resort but haven't heard back yet.
One is a Siver Crown and the other is a Gold Crown.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Skinny Minny.*

Today's USPS mail delivery included our copy of the new, downsized RCI timeshare resort directory -- slimmed down so much that at 1st I thought it was an issue of RCI's _Endless Vacations_ magazine. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 23, 2009)

cr4909 said:


> I'm sure their concern for saving money on laundry is infintiely greater than their concern about the environment.



And if they really cared, they would recycle. It makes me nuts to be told that there is no way to recycle my newspapers and soda bottles or cans while I'm staying there. 

Sheila


----------



## Jennie (Jan 25, 2009)

I still keep the European RCI book that was given to us as a "gift" by the manager of a small timeshare in Denmark where we stayed for 2 weeks in 1998. Trouble is, all of the words are in Danish


----------



## pranas (Jan 26, 2009)

Barbeque said:


> I used to use it but now use the online edition mostly.
> I suspect that is what RCI's market research showed for most so they shrunk it
> What the heck that is the "Greener" Solution it saves paper and a tree.



Yes, it save trees but I doubt this was the reason.  It saves $$$ for RCi is the real reason.  Just think of all the electricity it would save if we did not have to spend hours on line and could get the information from a printed book.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 27, 2009)

*RCI explains the reason why their 2009 book is so small*

RCI's response to the smaller book sent out to members this year....I emailed them to inquire

Hello, Thank you for your e-mail.

 RCI understands that our business activities impact the earth and its resources, and we are continuing our efforts to conserve resources, preserve natural habitats and prevent pollution. In 2008, RCI was proudto introduce its first "green directory.” Both the 2008 and 2009 issues have been printed on paper which has been certified by the ForestStewardship Council for meeting the standards of compliance for sustainable forestry practices.  In response to member feedback and in an effort to be even more fiscallyresponsible to our members, additional changes have been made to the 2009 Directory. Many members have indicated they rely less on printed materials than ever before. Because we understand a printed directory remains a useful tool for some members, the decision was made to continue to publish a resort directory which contains listings of affiliated resorts in North America and the Caribbean—the areas most visited by US and Canadian RCI members. Although the size of our directory is smaller, the number of resorts affiliated with RCI is higher than ever. In fact, over 4,600 resorts are now affiliated with RCI worldwide. 

Because of our commitment to our members and to the environment, the number of pictured resorts has been reduced within each region. Additionally, international resorts, other than those located in Canada,Mexico and the Caribbean, are no longer listed in the printed directory.All RCI-affiliated resorts are viewable in the online directory at RCI.com.  We are very excited to be able to offer our members many enhanced features via www.rci.com, including RCI’s complete directory online. 

When members access the online directory, they are provided the most up-to-date and detailed information available for RCI-affiliated resortsworldwide. We encourage members to check out the www.rci.com site and explore the many options available. 

The online directory includes resorts' phone numbers, addresses, and e-mail or website information where available, as well as both unit and resort amenities listed by name. 

Many resort listings also include access to RCI member reviews. Just click on the "Resort Directory" tab. You may search by Map, Preferred Region, Resort ID or Resort Name.  Kind Regards, John HornCustomer Communications


----------



## Steve NH (Jan 27, 2009)

*Green is good*

Well I do agree going green is good.  And yes with internet access we seldom consult the directory.

Also since it does cost less to produce a smaller directory the reduced RCI membership fees will be welcomed (ROFL)


----------



## mav (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe this is a catalog of the resorts they will not be renting to the general public.


----------



## ati2d (Feb 1, 2009)

What about people who don't have a computer or access to a computer? I do, but I know people who don't, and really don't want to or can't make a trip miles to a library or pay fees at a internet cafe.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2009)

I know quite a few elderly people who have never gotten into the computer thing.  Could this be a case of age discrimination by RCI?

The real reason for not including the European resorts is that RCI is renting the better inventory and what is availible for trade is not what it used to be.  The old saying ''out of sight, out of mind'' seems to be the theory they are operating on.  I have been watching the steady decline of European availibility since RCI started its rental programs.  When a Tugger found a site with a lot of that inventory availible for rent to the general public, it was clear what was going on.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 7, 2009)

Havent received mine yet, anyone from Canada who has it?


----------



## moonstone (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes I got mine about 2 weeks ago. Very thin indeed, glad I still have the old ones!
~Diane


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well i received it today and love it!  It is all glossy and my book has 388 pages!   I dont think that's the one people are talking as mine is as big as the last one. It is call: The Ultimate Vacation Guide and there are really 388 pages!


----------



## Stricky (Mar 11, 2009)

I am not sure it ever made fiscal sence to mail out a small phone book sized catalog every year to 3.7 million members. That said you would think they would have put a downloadable PDF version on line of the full catalog or at least have an online version that looks like the printed version that you can look at whole pages.


Postage Rate History for US over the past 8 years:
(price for 1oz)
July 1, 2001 34¢ 
June 30, 2002 37¢ 
January 8, 2006 39¢ 
May 14, 2007 41¢ 
May 12, 2008 42¢ 
May 11, 2009 44¢


----------

